# Worst thing about being Australian



## Burl Source (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw this and it made me laugh. But I am easily entertained.
Since we have a bunch of Australians here I thought I would post the photo.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 14, 2014)

I probably should get back to work.


----------



## erikz (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the smile!


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2014)

Selfie?


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 14, 2014)

haha thanks for the laught.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 22, 2014)

You mean apart from the shipping costs?


----------



## Niroc (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha good one....

Hide and seek champ is a good one too!

Great place to live though... I travel a lot with work and there is no place like home!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIlIj5fwLm4


----------



## erikz (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the videos from 'the pitch' (knowing the originals):

[video=youtube;g9DQgai4-C0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9DQgai4-C0[/video]


They also made a funny mashup of the Kiwi tourism roll:

[video=youtube;7xUYbI64QHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xUYbI64QHI[/video]


----------

